# Neuroenhancer survey.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

If Adderall, Modafinil, Methylophenidate and other such drugs were to become over-the-counter drugs would you take them? If so, how often? Maybe you do take them already.

Elaborate, please.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I would (and do) only take prescription drugs that my docs feel necessary. I am Diabetic, Type II, and regularly take insulin and other prescribed meds. Taking anything else without consulting my Endocrinologist could upset the balance of things and cause more harm than good.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to ask voters to state their opinion. This survey is important to me (I'm on the first year of biotechnology).


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't take them at all for 'day to day' purposes. As far as I'm concerned, it's my body's reaction to these drugs that makes them effective. And I am my own chemist. I can alter my state without using drugs. Plus, it doesn't give me an hangover or any such thing . 

A lot of these pharmaceutical drugs are bad for your health. Never understood why 'hyperactive kids' are given ritalin. Drugging them into being smarter isn't what we should do. Instead, we need better teachers. Many of these crappy drugs used in 'therapy' have a long half-life. And really, the last thing I want is to take those substances. 

And oh, street drugs are a lot more fun you know . (okay, i can't speak from experience here but that's what my friends say )


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Wikipedia has a considerable article on this topic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropics

You should probably also read these:

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/04/27/090427fa_fact_talbot?currentPage=all

http://www.businessweek.com/@@*TTz0oUQYsI6ogEA/magazine/content/03_35/b3847001_mz001.htm

And for Nature subscribers: http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v456/n7223/full/456702a.html


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Any drugs which are normally only available on prescription from an authorised medical authority (doctor, hospital) should be avoided completely unless prescribed because they are potentially very dangerous and can be habit-forming unless their use (dosage) is controlled and monitored by a competent person. It's as simple as that. End of story.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Any drugs which are normally only available on prescription from an authorised medical authority (doctor, hospital) should be avoided completely unless prescribed because they are potentially very dangerous and can be habit-forming unless their use (dosage) is controlled and monitored by a competent person. It's as simple as that. End of story.


Yes, but you must understand that aspirin has been a prescription drug in the past (same with many other OTC drugs), too.

I'm talking about a scenario where these drugs are seen as as safe as caffeine or aspirin.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

If these drugs are as safe as Caffeine or Aspirin I think they will be probably be used unnecessarily by a lot of people. Personally I wouldnt see a problem using them occassionally but it should not be a habit or an important means to achieving something.
Same goes for soft drugs such as Marijuana.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> If Adderall, Modafinil, Methylophenidate and other such drugs were to become over-the-counter drugs would you take them? If so, how often? Maybe you do take them already.
> 
> Elaborate, please.


Has history not taught you anything. All the greats did performance _damaging_ drugs. Miles Davis, Charlie Parker, Iggy Pop, Keith Richards, Chet Baker, Lou Reed, Sonny Rollins and the list goes on, all did heroin. Each musical movement had it's own new drug:

Classical/Romantic- not sure, probably opium or strong absinthe. 
Jazz- Heroin
Psychedelic Rock- LSD
Punk- Speed
Disco- Cocaine
House- Ecstasy

There's even a genre called 'stoner rock'. There's no 'pharmaceutically enhanced rock'. Get with the program.

I'd better add that I am joking, I don't use any drugs legal or not and don't condone them in any way. I follow the Rousseauian philosophy of nature knowing best.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Argus said:


> I'd better add that I am joking, I don't use any drugs legal or not and don't condone them in any way. I follow the Rousseauian philosophy of nature knowing best.


Of course you don't. You wear clothes, use computers, binoculars (might now be your case), antibiotics, you eat bread, drink beer. That's not what nature meant.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Maurijuana is an entirely natural drug.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Of course you don't. You wear clothes, use computers, binoculars (might now be your case), antibiotics, you eat bread, drink bear. That's not what nature meant.


Contrary to popular rumours I have never tried to consume a bear or any other woodland creature. Not wearing any clothes might be nice on a swelteringly hot day but I don't think it'd be long before I was arrested.

But whos to say we are any better off with these things you listed. And who's to say they aren't what nature intended. Is man not part of nature and therefore everything man does not natural.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Argus said:


> Contrary to popular rumours I have never tried to consume a bear or any other woodland creature. Not wearing any clothes might be nice on a swelteringly hot day but I don't think it'd be long before I was arrested.
> 
> But whos to say we are any better off with these things you listed. And who's to say they aren't what nature intended. Is man not part of nature and therefore everything man does not natural.


It was a typo.

Also, you are contradicting yourself now (and I knew you would).

First you said:


> I don't use any drugs legal or not and don't condone them in any way. I follow the Rousseauian philosophy of nature knowing best.


And now you say something contradictory:


> But whos to say we are any better off with these things you listed. And who's to say they aren't what nature intended. Is man not part of nature and therefore everything man does not natural.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> It was a typo.
> 
> Also, you are contradicting yourself now (and I knew you would).
> 
> ...


I don't even have a point. I just came into the thread to say how a lot of musicians did drugs that had negative effects on their body and how drugs were linked to music. I added that last little bit so people wouldn't think I was being serious or that I am a drug user.

I don't even know what those drugs you mentioned in the OP are. All I know is if I don't _need_ a drug I won't take it.



> Maurijuana is an entirely natural drug.


So are mushrooms and them hallucogenic toads found in South America and Australia. To some extent opiates are. Louis Armstrong smoked weed everyday, apparently, and he did alright for himself.

With weed or tobacco it's not really the drug I take most issue with. More the preferred method of intoxication. Smoking. It's an unneccesary and vile habit. However, I will admit smoking is pretty much a necessity for B&W film noir's.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Definitely. I'll do anything to become an "ubermensch." Then I'll probably have to buy a power chair, like those old ladies have on TV. 

Go ahead, keep saying "no" people. World conquer will be so much easier!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Who the hell needs drugs? not a normal, healthy person, if you are that far out of kilter go jump off a cloud and help conserve the planets resources,  stick to booze and baccy


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll wait for performance enhancing nanites.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Never say never, but I highly, highly doubt it. So I voted no. Although if I should happen to have some memory loss when I'm older due to some disease, and a doctor prescribes something, I'd take it, I guess.

That said, my curiosity was peeked, so i had a little look around on the subject. Will check out the links you posted shortly.

If found this interesting video with five experts discussing this topic. Instead of coffee or energy drinks, exercise is a great alternative. 

http://www.research.utoronto.ca/videos/u-of-t-experts-debate-neuro-enhancing-drug-use/


----------

